# My dog won't eat dry dog food anymore



## Rezource (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi, I was just wondering why won't my 7 month old German Shepherd eat her dry dog food anymore? And what can I do to make her eat it?


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Leave it in the bowl until she's hungry. She'll eat when she's ready.

If she doesn't eat for 24 hours or more call your Vet.

When was the last time she was wormed?


----------



## Rezource (Jan 2, 2014)

Ok thanks for the advice, and the last time that she was wormed was about 15 days ago


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

Mine started this around 10 months... Just wouldn't eat the dry anymore. She's thin and really active so I didn't want to let her go hungry for too long. We got wet food to mix in with it, which helped a lot.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Is she still eating treats and other offerings?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Rezource said:


> Hi, I was just wondering why won't my 7 month old German Shepherd eat her dry dog food anymore? And what can I do to make her eat it?



Feed her a wonderful raw diet.....she won't miss many meals.

I started my pup on a ground raw diet because I was too uptight about the whole bones and all....grinding it all up made me feel better even though my bro in law laughed at me.

SuperG


----------



## ladyb (Oct 11, 2013)

They can be very picky. You can make them wait until they get hungry...I couldn't do it...she always gets something mixed in..wet food, salmon, leftover chicken/beef...she's very spoiled


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

Because it's gross ;P dogs are meant to eat meat


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

2 possibilities,

1. She is overfed
2. Low food drive

Identify 1 from 2 then go from there.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

that food may be spoiled 
or that food may make the dog feel unwell so is avoiding it


----------



## Rezource (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes, Disco


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

If the dog appears healthy and normal otherwise, I wouldn’t worry too much about it. My dog goes through periods throughout the year that she will not want to eat…naturally I get worried so start to throw toppers on it like wet food, eggs, meat, etc. She will eat happily until she gets bored again. Soon, she realizes you will try anything so she will just wait and decide what she prefers to eat.

Well, after throwing out tons of kibble from her deciding the toppers weren’t tasty enough, I just stopped. Only kibble.

Nowadays she still does the same…will go for maybe a week that she will only eat ¼ of her normal intake, and then she will revert back again. 

I have 3 food flavors that I rotate around when she’s done with a bag, but that’s about it. 

If you are really worried about the food being spoiled, maybe try a different kibble (just get a small or medium bag), and see if the dog will like eating that. If still nothing and the dog is healthy, then picky eater is the diagnosis.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

she may not like what your feeding. switch brands.


----------

